# SPSP Spring Fling ~~~~ NEW DATE ~~~~ March 31, 2012.



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Let me know who is coming and what you bring to share.

We will need the usual goodies.

Hot Dogs and buns 
Hamburgers and bun

Ketchup and mustard

grills, charcoal and lighter fluid

paper plates, napkins, silverware

chips and cookies

soda and water

coolers and ice

salads - potatoe, pasta ???

any side dish you like to make or buy


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'll bring a cooler of ice with sodas.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

That date is great. I'll bring hot dogs & rolls.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Guys, I'm going to make this a sticky. Thanks for the heads-up, Orest.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Much better date count me in. I'll tell you what I'll bring as the date gets nearer. Again OREST thanks for doing this


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

hopefully i will make it this year. i got the paper plates napkins and silver(plactic)ware under control


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I'll be there I had a problem with my car so I couldnt make the one last year i can get the sodas and water for beverages and a suggestion should we make name tags again


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Orest...make them MF'n beans again!!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MetroMan said:


> Orest...make them MF'n beans again!!!!


And that killer krout.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

I like the date lets try March because April always seems to rain on us. And Ill bring something as always


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

catman said:


> And that killer krout.



I guess I should start cooking now.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

I will try and make it this year, see whats happening that weekend.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

EDMboarder said:


> I will try and make it this year, see whats happening that weekend.


Hi Eric,

It would be good to se you again.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Will try to make it


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

I am going to try it make it this year with the wife. If i do make it ill bring some plates and cups.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

If I bring Catman32 (Eric) again this year is he allowed to be in the biggest fish contest??? Or are yall scared he will win again 

Still tryn to remember 8 and worm,,,, it's just hard to throw anything less than 8oz and a chunk of bait


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Shooter said:


> If I bring Catman32 (Eric) again this year is he allowed to be in the biggest fish contest??? Or are yall scared he will win again
> 
> Still tryn to remember 8 and worm,,,, it's just hard to throw anything less than 8oz and a chunk of bait


It will nice to see you 2 again. 

You bringing any sinkers? Am sure there will a few interested fishermen there.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I normally avoid the place, but I'll consider it for a group outing.

Put me down as a maybe.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Don't worry Dude, there will be 3 weeks to recover before we go to the point of the hog.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> Don't worry Dude, there will be 3 weeks to recover before we go to the point of the hog.


Might miss opening day, depending on work travel. I hope I can make it.


----------



## Dboy (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm in, will bring some Asian flava. Can't wait to meet all y'all.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Orest, as long as you bring some of those beans and I don't have to work that weekend (job moving to a new building around that time) I will be there. Will let you know what I can bring close to the date. I learned a lot last year. I still have not caught a keeper rock in my life.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh course Catman32 (Eric) can be in the contest... 

Like Orest said if you guys come please bring some goodies (Lead, Sinkers, Sand Spikes).... You might end up having your whole trip paid for... LOL

Orest count me in!




Shooter said:


> If I bring Catman32 (Eric) again this year is he allowed to be in the biggest fish contest??? Or are yall scared he will win again
> 
> Still tryn to remember 8 and worm,,,, it's just hard to throw anything less than 8oz and a chunk of bait


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

I will try to make the trip down from Pa. Would be nice to put a face to some of you guys that have offered great advice since becoming a member here.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

We will also need sone heavy duty trash bags, paper towels, aluminum pans, aluminum foil.

And any thing else you think we will need to make this a great event.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I will try to make it this year. Things are starting to slow down..
I will bring a couple grills, coffee pot and coffee.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Orest said:


> I guess I should start cooking now.


Absolutely! Count me and Tamara in. Not sure what we are bringing yet, maybe some little finger sandwich wraps or something.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

shelties1 said:


> Absolutely! Count me and Tamara in. Not sure what we are bringing yet, maybe some little finger sandwich wraps or something.


I was wondering when you were going to chime in....


----------



## perchking85 (Jan 9, 2012)

what is this about here???????


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

perchking85 said:


> what is this about here???????


It's our annual C&R and Picnic get together at Sandy Point State Park.

I have been organizing this for about the past 5 years or so.


----------



## steveo1985 (Apr 6, 2010)

That sounds like fun


----------



## steveo1985 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry I'm perchking on my phone I'm this name but I might come and join you guys that sounds like fun


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

steveo1985 said:


> Sorry I'm perchking on my phone I'm this name but I might come and join you guys that sounds like fun


Everybody is Welcome. All we ask is that you bring something to share. 

See my other posts in this thread and read what others are bringing already.


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

What time does the fun start?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Some people will show up at the crack of dawn and start fishing; we usually start cooking around 11 am and have the food ready around noon. 

Some will leave in the afternoon and others will stay late into the evening.


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

Count me in looks like a good date.........not sure wat I will bring but wat ever is need closer to the date i will bring so just let me know Orest wat is need?


----------



## steveo1985 (Apr 6, 2010)

That's great I might be there that sounds like fun


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

They change the date of my office move, so count me in. Will any one be bringing their kids? Thinking about bring my 5year old this time.

Orest,
What do you need me to bring?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Carlows said:


> They change the date of my office move, so count me in. Will any one be bringing their kids? Thinking about bring my 5year old this time.
> 
> Orest,
> What do you need me to bring?



Some sort of meat to grill wouild be very appreciated. Chicken? Burgers and buns? Brat's and buns?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Orest said:


> Some sort of meat to grill would be very appreciated. Chicken? Burgers and buns? Brat's and buns?


Orest, I could go back to my old neighborhood in MD and round up a bunch of rats...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

tastes like chicken:beer:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

HuskyMD said:


> Orest, I could go back to my old neighborhood in MD and round up a bunch of rats...


Funny man ............


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I will send my girlfriend to the store to get some meat to grill, because I know notthing about shoping.


----------



## PinoyFisher (Apr 12, 2008)

Carlows. I brought my children last year - no fishing for me thought.. to busy watching them. Orest, put my name on the list of going plus 3 children. I'm bringing something, but not sure what it is yet.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

PinoyFisher said:


> Carlows. I brought my children last year - no fishing for me thought.. to busy watching them. Orest, put my name on the list of going plus 3 children. I'm bringing something, but not sure what it is yet.


OK.

Your kids had a great time last year. Really like watching the fire in the grills.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Will not be able to make it on the 31st, srry guys maybe another year


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

There probably wouldn't be room for your giant sig anyway.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

PinoyFisher said:


> Carlows. I brought my children last year - no fishing for me thought.. to busy watching them. Orest, put my name on the list of going plus 3 children. I'm bringing something, but not sure what it is yet.


I remember that now. My 5 year old son will be trying to catch a fish, so he may be right beside me. He is here telling me to take him fishing now.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Orest said:


> Let me know who is coming and what you bring to share.
> 
> We will need the usual goodies.
> 
> ...



anybody have potato chips?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sorry but I'm not able to attend this year's event.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

bloodworm said:


> anybody have potato chips?


Quickly looking the post above i don't see anyone bringing them; so you got them.

Bring a few types; please.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry I'm not going to make it this year............woody


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I have family in town that weekend, but I think I can sneak out early for the dawn patrol. See y'all there for what promises to be a really early run.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Gonna see what I can do..... been real busy with the new casino at Arundel and my post at Ocean Downs. Will know what the schedule is soon.


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok, I'm rather new round these parts, I lurk a lot but don't post. But I'd love to come out and meet some fellow fishermen/women, if you don't mind a new guy. Where will this be, I'm guessing SPSP? And what time (I must have totallly missed it or else everyone assumes it's common knowledge.) What else is needed anyway? I can bring some dogs and burgers or chips.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd love to come, but I try to fish either with my family or at night after work. I've got 5 kids, with two fairly young. My wife needs help doing crowd control. But, I'd love to meet you all some other time. Have fun!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Windrift00 said:


> Ok, I'm rather new round these parts, I lurk a lot but don't post. But I'd love to come out and meet some fellow fishermen/women, if you don't mind a new guy. Where will this be, I'm guessing SPSP? And what time (I must have totallly missed it or else everyone assumes it's common knowledge.) What else is needed anyway? I can bring some dogs and burgers or chips.


You are welcome to come.

Members start to show up as early as possible to start fishing; we usually start cooking around 11:30 am or so.

Burgers and/or dogs and buns and some chips is fine.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Manlystanley said:


> I'd love to come, but I try to fish either with my family or at night after work. I've got 5 kids, with two fairly young. My wife needs help doing crowd control. But, I'd love to meet you all some other time. Have fun!!


Just bring the whole family; there is a playground not far away from where we fish and cook. Just on the side of the bath house.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm considering bringing my whole family. I've got four kids...


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Will try my best to make it w/ side dish.


----------



## genie (Aug 21, 2005)

I, too, am a first timer attendee. But a frequent lurker. 

Please don't hold it against me, but I am a friend of the legendary Catman.

Am looking forward to putting faces to the names I have read about.

Will bring tortellini salad, water. 

genie


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Orest,

Looks like I will not make it. We just bought our retirement (55+ or older) home in Dover, DE. We'll close on the 28th and start moving that weekend...

Sandcrab


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Wow Ron, how exciting!


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Bummer. We have something planned that day that we cannot cancel. My family (and I!! ) would have loved to come. 

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

HuskyMD said:


> I'm considering bringing my whole family. I've got four kids...


Only if you bring all your gear in a stroller.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Only if you bring all your gear in a stroller.


Any body remember Cylde's cart that fell apart on the pier at PLO when we did the clean up. He would pull it behind his scooter.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Still going to keep my AI permit. Drop me a PM.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sandcrab said:


> Still going to keep my AI permit. Drop me a PM.


ok


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm changing from a "maybe" to a "I'll be there". What can I bring?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

FishingGeek said:


> I'm changing from a "maybe" to a "I'll be there". What can I bring?


How about some potatoe salad and some trash bags?


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Tam and I are still coming, bringing California rolls...(little cold cut wraps). Glad I looked tonight 
and saw the date was moved up!


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

I would like to bless you with my absence at the spring fling. I will be doing two finals which are finally finalized after the 15th, and now........I can retire......someday.........but some MAD fishing to be done real soon.......then I get JOB, maybe in annapolis, cleaning the streets, then fish everyday......period.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

BAYFISHER said:


> I would like to bless you with my absence at the spring fling. I will be doing two finals which are finally finalized after the 15th, and now........I can retire......someday.........but some MAD fishing to be done real soon.......then I get JOB, maybe in annapolis, cleaning the streets, then fish everyday......period.


Since the person who was going to cups and plates has backed out would you mind bring them?


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I took my bathroom apart last weekend, but got the tub and drywall back up.....Got to tile the bath area this coming Saturday, but I will be there.....I will just stay for about 2 hours.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

What time does everything start?
opcorn:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> What time does everything start?
> opcorn:


Cooking will start about 11:30am or so. Most people will show up early and fish first, then eat and relax and fish some more.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Just hope the rain will stay away


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Great thanks Orest...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Forecast is looking a little iffy. I still plan on coming. I will likely bring one or two of my boys as well. No way I'm bringing the whole fam with the rain...might bring the dog though. Is there anyone interested in buying some 8 ounce sinkers at the spring fling? I have some I'd like to get rid of. Maybe trade 8 ounce sinkers for a bag of bloodworms?


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

May I suggest to bring name tags again this year?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Catman who made them last can't make it. I will have some 1x4 inch labels we can write our names on.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

That's fine thank you


----------



## Moc (Jul 11, 2008)

Orest said:


> It's our annual C&R and Picnic get together at Sandy Point State Park.
> 
> I have been organizing this for about the past 5 years or so.


Five years now... the at is great Orest. Surf told me about it. I doubt I can make it. What time are you anglers getting together at SPSP? How long does it normally last? If I can make it, I will bring something. Have fun all.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Moc said:


> Five years now... the at is great Orest. Surf told me about it. I doubt I can make it. What time are you anglers getting together at SPSP? How long does it normally last? If I can make it, I will bring something. Have fun all.


A few people will arrive as early as 6:00am and start fishing.

Cooking usually begin around noon. Most will stay until 3 or 4 and then some will fishing into the night.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sure wish I could make this one and hope everyone has a great time and there are plenty of tight lines.


----------



## Dboy (Sep 19, 2011)

I will be there at 8:30am with coffee and donuts.


----------

